# Wharton Fire Dept. Jim Wendel Memorial Tournament



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

*WHARTON FIRE DEPARTMENT*
*3rd ANNUAL JIM WENDEL MEMORIAL*​*FISHING TOURNAMENT*

​​ *July 21st, 2007 TOURNAMENT *

​$ 175.00 ENTRY FEE PER TEAM (4 PEOPLE MAX. PER TEAM)​ENTRY PACKETS ARE BY JULY 13, [email protected] 5:00 P.M.​A $50 LATE ENTRY FEE WILL BE ACCESSED​​*PRIZES AND CASH FOR COMBINED TEAM STRINGER*

*Which consist of 5 Trout & 2 Redfish*



*SIDE POTS*

*The Following side pots will pay out 70% of entries.*​*Enter the "MOST SPOTS ON A REDFISH" $20.00 / team*​*Enter the "BIGGEST REDFISH POT" for $20 / team*​*Enter the "BIGGEST TROUT POT" for $20 / team*​*Enter the "BIGGEST FLOUNDER POT" $20 / team*​*Enter the "BIGGEST OTHER FISH SPECIES" $20 / team*​*(Excluding BULL REDS & STINGRAYS)*​​*CHANCE OF DOORPRIZES FOR ALL*

​WEIGH-IN WILL BE HELD AT 

 Russell's Bait and Tackle

Matagorda Harbor​​*WEIGH-IN BEGINS AT 3:00 PM AND YOU MUST BE IN LINE BY 5:00 PM*

One member of winning team will be required to submit to polygraph test.​ 

*Entry Forms are available at the Fire Station 979-532-4811 ext. 601 or contact Troy Albrecht @ 979-637-0334, Todd Johse @ 979-559-7314*





Tournament Registrant Packets may be picked up from the Wharton Fire Station from July 18, 2007 to July 20, 2007 from 8:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m., or the day of the Tournament at Russell's Bait and Tackle @ 5:00 a.m. to 7:00 a.m.

Sorry, I can't get the Entry Packets and Rules to load here. Contact me via email [email protected] and I will send you the packets via email.


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

I am having trouble with my whartonfiredept.com account please send to [email protected]. Also I am thinking of cutting out the late fee. I know some people want to see what the weather is like before fishing. If you are thinking of entering please post up of send me an e-mail so I can have a better count on the amount of food to prepare.

Thanks


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

Fished it last year, and will be fishing it again this year. Great event! BTW- We like the move to Russell's!


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

The tournament has been moved due to weather and safety factors. The new date is August 25, 2007. I'm sorry for any inconvience and hope to see you there.


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

Weather is looking good for this weekend.....


----------

